

Which Java framework for building social/collaborative app ? - JayJayECL

Hi,
First, excuse my english, this is not my native language.
I would like to get your opinion on this topic : I'd like to build some social/collaborative app : not much media sharing, but mainly tagging, collaborative text content (as wikis), user profile, tagging and some points system (digg/hackernews-like ?)<p>Thank you
======
boggles
Seam, Tapestry, JSF. Take your pick.

~~~
JayJayECL
thanks for the answer... I was thinking of a more elaborate packaged solution,
not just the view layer... something with built-in features, a kind of CMS
maybe.

~~~
boggles
There's an extensive Java contingent on StackOverflow that might be more
helpful. Not much Java love on HN.

~~~
JayJayECL
thanks for the pieces of info. It's not that much that I'm a java lover, but
more that I'm not so a techie... and my very little experience as a developer
is only Java oriented.

thanks anyway

